
Node.js for Java developers - fogus
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-nodejs/index.html?ca=drs-
======
hello_moto
For the people who think that IBM is doing this please read the fine line.

These articles are written by non-IBMers. I honestly don't know what the
publishing rules are.

------
sehugg
If you really want to program in Java, you could just use Netty.
<http://www.jboss.org/netty>

------
catshirt
i thought it was weird to use express right away for any node article. the
obvious concern is that it's easy to conflate ideas when you're learning a
library and a platform at the same time. following my expectation, this
article is full of quotes that only half make sense to me.

" _JavaScript and JSON are tightly related, which makes managing JSON in
Express about as simple as it gets._ "

" _Note that Listing 4 includes a line directing Express to use bodyParser.
This will enable us to easily (and I do mean easily) grab attributes from an
incoming JSON document._ "

" _Listing 5. Adding JSON parsing [followed by a package.json dependency
declaration]_ "

managing json in node has nothing to do with express, and bodyParser is not
exclusive to json. as for "listing 5", well, i have no idea. perhaps i'm
overreacting, but ibm has consistently portrayed a strange understanding of
nodejs.

------
virmundi
While I admit that this article hits a lot more than just Node, I do think
that it's good to see IBM starting to publicly think about Node. They are the
though leaders for the enterprise world. Hopefully with their backing, and I
hate IBM, companies will be more open to the new tool.

As a side, I'm a Java developer working on SOA ESB tech. I think Node is a
perfect fit for this. Unfortunately it is almost impossible to convince a
manager to start using a v0.6 of a JS based environment.

------
yzhengyu
I can appreciate node.js since it is an innovation which allows the industry
to start tapping the massive pool that is Javascript programmers [shudder].
But its not particularly compelling since I've used Erlang, and for Java -
Netty, Apache Mina, etc, and for Python - Twisted, et al.

I just wish my younger colleagues around me would stop harping on it like its
the greatest thing since sliced bread and would deliver us from big balls of
mud.

------
aerotrain
Interesting take on ibm article on node.js here -<http://wkp.me/wkk6g> . Note
- this is a different article than the one posted above.

------
eskimoblood
Its funny that the first code example is a npm file.

------
MostAwesomeDude
Java expatriates, if you want to do this kind of stuff, but don't want to
abandon your Protocols, Factories, and Services, Twisted's here to help. We
have interfaces, we have components, we have all of that delicious enterprisy
structure you've desired, without the Java bullshit.

